# 5000 Calorie Cycle Diet



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm startin my 2nd cycle of test this weekend, gonna be doin 600mg of test a week for 10 weeks. I wanna do it right this time and nail the diet so i'd appreciate any comments on my proposed diet and wanna know if anyone thinks i should make any changes.

07:45 - 250ml Orange Juice, 30g Strawberry Whey Blend, 100g Oats & 500ml Milk Shake, 1 Banana & 3 Fish Oils

10:45 - 500g Light Natural Greek Style Yogurt And 100g Berries, 50g Cashews & 1 Apple

01:45 - 2 Tuna Salad Wholemeal Sandwiches & 1 Apple

05:15 - 30g Strawberry Whey Blend, 100g Oats & 500ml Milk Shake, 1 Banana & 3 Fish Oils

08:00 - 30g Strawberry Whey Blend & 50g Maltodextrin Shake

08:30 - Chicken Breast, 100g Brown Rice, 200g Green Beans & 15ml Extra Virgin Olive Oil

11:30 - 30g Strawberry Casein, 30g Natural Peanut Butter & 500ml Milk Shake & 3 Fish Oils

Gives me:

Calories: 5149

Protein: 321

Carbs: 562

Fat: 181

Gonna be on a 4 day split of chest and tri's, back and bi's, shoulders and abs and then legs on a friday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Far too little meat.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup you want atleast 2 meals in swapping the powder for chicken/turkey/beef/eggs IMO

the rest is fine


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

Not been able to get online recently. Think in like a month i'll add 2 boiled eggs to meal 2. Then each week i'm just gonna add 1 more thing like an extra scoop of peanut butter or olive oil until i reach my peak 10 weeks in which should be 6000+ calories. Good news after the first week, put on 7 pounds already. cheers for your replies.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yep def more whole food mate.. otherwise is good .. keep us updated with your gain . good luck. eat and grow .


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

weighed myself tonight, gained another 6 pounds this week. so far i've gained 13 pounds in 2 weeks, does this number seem a little too high? i was expecting to gain between 15 and 20 pounds over 10 weeks, i've almost gained that much in 2, haha.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Chances are you've just gained water so far. How is your waist-line doing?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Pannett said:


> weighed myself tonight, gained another 6 pounds this week. so far i've gained 13 pounds in 2 weeks, does this number seem a little too high? i was expecting to gain between 15 and 20 pounds over 10 weeks, i've almost gained that much in 2, haha.


Can I ask what your calorie intake was prior to you starting your cycle?

It could be that if your calories were half of what you are doing for your cycle your body/metabolism is finding it hard to adjust, it is likely you are gaining/storing a lot of fat and as a previous post has said water too.

It is best to adjust your calories gradually by 500 a day and each month increase it by another 250-500 cals a day that allows your body to adjust the rate at which it metabolises the extra calories without adding huge amounts of fat.

Lou


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

pants and jeans are starting to feel tighter now, my stomach has gone bigger but my abs are still visible. feel stronger on all my lifts already, on my last cycle i didn't feel any strength changes until about 4/5 weeks in.


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

about 3300 a day before i started my cycle, then went up to about 4000 calories a week before i started and then for the last 2 weeks i've been on 5000 calories a day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you think your getting fat just drop the carbs 2 meals before bed?

i would just keep going if it was me tho


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL do you think being on test warrants eating 5000 calories? I made a similar mistake during my first cycle, never again lol. Don't eat that much for the sake of it mate, you'd probably gain just as much muscle on less than 4k.


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

well my first cycle i gained like 12 pounds but my diet wasn't great to be honest. was about 4000 calories but the carb sources weren't the best, replaced the weetabix and bread with oats and rice this time around. was lackin good fats and veg aswell and i think i was doin too much cardio (footy 4 times a week) and the occasional jog or bike ride if i was bored.

i've cut out the cardio completely at the moment, i think i'll just carry on with the way i'm doin it. it's winter anyway so i don't mind gainin abit of fat, i'll easily be able to get rid of it in the new year anyway because i'll be startin a new regime with boxing 3 times a week, thai boxing once a week, bjj once a week and mma once a week.

my plan at the moment is 10 weeks of bulkin eatin 5-6000 calories a day, then when my cycle is finished i'm gonna keep eatin that much but i'm gonna start the martial arts again. then around mid march i'll start cutting by lowering the carbs abit, addin mornin cardio and gettin on t5's and clen.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mate you're gonna become a fat motherfcuker eating that way! All you'll get is a big fat "I told ya so" from me when you become a Cartman-style BEEFCAKE!


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

haha, you reckon. what you think i should do then? if i lower the calories to 4000 will i still gain? what should i change in my diet then?


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

how about if i start doin the boxing, thai boxing, bjj and mma 6 days a week? was plannin on doin it after my cycle finishes but surely if i was doin that 6 days a week aswell as weight trainin 4 days a week then the fat gain wouldn't be so bad, even if i was eatin 5000 calories a day. what you's think?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mate you're giving me a headache. If you think your body can recover from 6 MMA sessions and 4 heavy weight training sessions a week then go right ahead, but you might find your gains hampered IMO. Besides, it seems you'd only be doing that so you can eat 5000cals a day; I have no idea why you're so desperate to eat that much; from the sounds of it you're gaining about 6lbs a week eating that much, and believe me, at best 1lb of that is muscle. Steroids are good mate, they improve your recovery, allow you to build more tissue overall and in a quicker space of time, but they do not turn every calorie you eat into muscle. I was probs putting away close to 5k cals at the start of my first cycle cos I thought "I have to gain the most out of this", but if I'd have eaten 4000cals I'd have still gained just as much muscle and about 2lbs less fat per week so go figure.


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

alright mate, i appreciate your replies. think i might cut the oats down to 50g in my shakes, get rid of an apple in meal 3 and a banana in meal 1 and cut the 500ml to 400ml in each of my 3 shakes. doin that will give me 4444 calories on workout days, 308 less on non workout days. breakdown of 299g protein, 449g carbs and 162g fat. you think i'll gain just as much muscle doin this? and hopefully not as much fat gain. i'll save the mma training until the new year when my cycle is finished.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Lesson your carbs to say 65 per meal eat alot of chicken,red meat add olive oil to a few more meals,


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, each meal now has between 69-79g of carbs, before they were in excess of 100g, my breakfast had 140g of carbs. i'll try and up my red meat intake aswell.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I would personally remove all the milk but that's just me.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

you thought about doing your low calorie days on training days, and high cal on rest days? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/71389-losing-weight-gaining-muscle-simple-guide.html

this will ensure that gains of fat are kept low


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

i eat the same thing every day pretty much, only reason i have more calories on trainin days is because i have a post workout shake, the rest of the diet is the same. think i'm happy now with my diet for the time being, i'll weight myself in a weeks time and see how much i've gained.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Soon child, you will use the mirror as your guide. Some people can learn from others' mistakes, some have to make their own mistakes. I think you're in the latter group mate. Just remember that weight is meaningless; Dennis Wolf came in 20lbs heavier this Olympia, but placed 16th, down from 4th. That's because the weight he'd gained wasn't quality muscle; he was just under-conditioned, so holding more fat and water than the year before. Also, my dad's 300lbs. Does that impress you? Well not me cos he's got a fcuking 50" waist! So go ahead and gain your 6lbs a week and eat 5000cals a day if that's what it takes to learn that you're overdoing it! I would personally go as low as 3500 to start with if you're gaining 20lbs in 2 weeks currently. TBH I'd ditch the scales though; best thing I ever did.


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

i'll give it a week of eatin 4444 calories a day, if in a weeks time i've gained another 6/7 pounds then i'll lower the calories by a further 500. in an ideal world how much should i be lookin to gain each week?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pannett said:


> i'll give it a week of eatin 4444 calories a day, if in a weeks time i've gained another 6/7 pounds then i'll lower the calories by a further 500. in an ideal world how much should i be lookin to gain each week?


In an ideal world you wouldn't be obsessed with the scale. You should be looking to gain 0.5-1lb of MUSCLE each week IMO; might be more, but why worry about a meaningless number?


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

weighed myself again tonight, only put on half a pound but i've felt alot less bloated and lookin in the mirror i'm sure i look slightly bigger. so i'm guessin some of the water weight and bloating has reduced abit throughout the week with me lowering the calories from 5100 to 4400.

i'll give it another week at 4400 calories a day and then next week i'm gonna add 3 boiled eggs to my breakfast. trainin wise i'm considerin changin to a push pull legs routine mon-wed-fri and doin bjj on tuesdays and thursdays and mma on a saturday, hopefully that won't hurt my gains much and will keep the fat gain to a minimum.

what you's think?


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

weighed myself again tonight, put on 3 pounds since last week, if i can put on 3 pounds each week for the remainder of my cycle i'll be happy with the results. think i'll stick with the 4 day split for the rest of my cycle and then change to a 3 day split when i decide to cut after my pct.


----------



## boldspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

someone please help me. I been going to the gym coming up to two years now but my gains are so minimal i hardly notice. I smoke yes but could that be the reason why i dont see any gains?


----------

